# Lake Fork Gunnison Access Closed



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

*Lake Fork Closure also to note.*

Hey Duckins,

Thanxs for posting. You beat me to it. We met there yesterday. The closure seems silly to me & some of the locals we chatted with felt the same.

Also to note if in this area. The road up Henson Creek is also closed.

We then opted to run the Lake Fork Box section from Ryan Ranch Bridge to the Gate campground. I have always been curious about what this section is like...it certainly looks cool from the highway. Its rated Class III in Whitewater of the Southern Rockies. Its a beautiful canyon run but no way Class III... There are a number of trees down in the water but none that cant be passed at the moment. Some will move with higher water.


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

One really low bridge as well... at least when I ran it several years ago, in a raft.


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

*Give them a call or stop by:*

PHONE
970-642-4940
ADDRESS
Gunnison Field Office 
210 West Spencer Avenue 
Gunnison , CO 81230


----------



## DodsonHarper (Apr 29, 2009)

I just did some digging on this to try and figure out when it would open. The closure is actually done by the Park Service (not the BLM or County). They said it would say closed until flows start to drop...bummer. 

They have the closure posted on their website:
https://www.nps.gov/cure/planyourvisit/conditions.htm

Phone Number: (970) 641-2337 

Let's hope it gets real high so we can still catch it on the backside!


----------



## DodsonHarper (Apr 29, 2009)

A little more info on this. The closure is from the Park Service, not the county or BLM. They told me over the phone today it would stay closed until flows start to come down, bummer. They have it posted on their website

https://www.nps.gov/cure/planyourvisit/conditions.htm

And you can call to check on the status at (970) 641-2337


----------



## Jswell (Jun 18, 2015)

Thats an easy bike or even walking shuttle. Reading their notice, it just says the campground and facilities are closed. I am missing a reason that it still couldn't be done?


----------



## MtnGuyXC (Jul 20, 2006)

*Lake Fork Closure*

We normally do it as a bike shuttle ourselves...but the gate is closed & locked...So as long as you don't mind hiking your boat the 4.5 mi. or so back up after the run then I suppose you can consider it open.


----------



## Jswell (Jun 18, 2015)

Any updates, road open?


----------

